# Happy New Sirius Customer for home



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi, all just wanted to let you know that I got Sirius for the home with a portable xact boombox. It is really nice and sounds great. Mom like the stations and music. Right now I have it in the living romm and getting signal strength of 6. At night I usually get 3. Antenna is on the south side of window cell. Although in basement I can't get signal kind of bummed on that. 

Also is there is a extension wire I can get for the home for the antenna if that makes since so I can run a longer cable. Also when I have the boombox outside will bugs bother the antenna I know it's weather proof but just a few questions. Am very happy with Sirius. Am done with local radio-Am planning on getting a smaller boombox in near future. Max.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome to the world of Satellite Radio! A truly superior form of audio entertainment.

I wouldn’t worry about bugs bothering the antenna. I’ve had my XM antenna on my roof for three years, Sirius antenna on the roof for two years, between bugs, birds, high winds, heavy rain and sweltering heat, neither antenna has ever had a problem.


----------

